
Introduction to Parallel Computing - crfprogrammer
https://medium.com/tebs-lab/the-age-of-parallel-computing-b3f4319c97b0
======
crfprogrammer
Snippet that caught my attention as someone who’s mostly been programming in
high level languages.

“During the era of Moore’s Law a common mantra in the software world has been,
“the programmers time is more valuable than the computer’s time.” This
mentality has brought plenty of wonderful things with it including dynamic and
expressive languages such as Python and JavaScript. These languages create
programs that — compared to their equivalents written in C — are slow and use
lots of memory. These trade offs were easy to make when computers would be
twice as fast, have more RAM, and larger CPU caches in a year and a half.
These advances have also brought down the cost of creating software and made
it much easier for beginners to learn how to program. But Moore’s Law is dead.
CPU speeds have been stagnating for several years now, and experts in the
field of computer hardware do not expect them to recover [...]”

